# Rob's 300L Perigean Beach



## pariahrob (26 Jun 2012)

Hi all,

well this hobby has well and truly rooted itself in my life and I will soon be taking delivery of a completely new setup. This is partly down to me wanting a bigger tank to scape but also work related. As a designer and photographer I write a fair bit for a few magazines. I regularly chat to the editors and mentioned my love of aquascaping and now I have been asked to write a feature on photographing them. 
This means I can justify a new setup and can spend more time on doing the photos properly, rather than the random snaps you'll see in my other two journals.

I ummed and ahhed about which way to go and what equipment to get, with thoughts of closed topped Eheim or a couple of other cheaper options but in the end it was easy to decide to go for another open top tank. They offer a lot more opportunity for scaling and will be way easier to light for photographs.

I won't say much about the gear til it arrives but it will be a nice panoramic aspect, at 120 x 50 x 50 cm super clear glass and a nicely crafted cabinet (unlike my hand built job, which is ok but not good enough for national publication!)

So, now I have to start thinking about scaping, planting and fish! I'm thinking I should have some nice wood in this one, so if you see any decent looking manzi let me know!

I was toying with the idea of discus but I'm not sure I could have an otto free tank now and I've been told they don't get on, as the ottos find the Discus' slimy sides too tasty to resist!

I think I'm set on an Eheim filter. Probably a pro 3e with the heater built in. Just to reduce clutter. Lighting is as yet undecided. There are some new options on the horizon, so I may hang on til then. It's probably going to be nearly a fortnight til the gear arrives but I'll start showing some photos then and in the meantime I'm open to ideas for flora and fauna.

RR


----------



## Wallace (26 Jun 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Good effort Rob, nice one. 

Already subscribed.


----------



## jamesb (26 Jun 2012)

*Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Look forward to reading 


Juwel rio 180
2 angels
2 Siamese flying foxes
3 yo yo loaches
4 Julii corys
10 guppys


----------



## sarahtermite (27 Jun 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

You don't hang about, do you??   

Subscribed!


----------



## pariahrob (2 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Well, it's getting closer and the excitement is building.

I've opted for Natural Aquario for this tank. First lot of gear is on it's way, so lots of photos will be taken soon. 
I wanted another open top optiwhite ideally and NA do a variety of glass types. This will be their super crystal clear glass, which is apparently clearer than optiwhite.

The cabinets look awesome. Nice and clean and contemporary, with a lovely black wood finish. What I love is the attention to detail. Inside the cabinet are a draw on one side, storage on the insides of the doors, for ferts and so on. A tool draw for all the layout/maintenance gear and a slide out bottom on one side, for the filter to sit on making it easy to get to for maintenance.

I've also got a light support coming, which also looks great and attaches at the sides, so won't get in the way for photography, which is 50% of what this tank is all about.

On top of that I'm trying out there substrates, ferts and water additives, plus lily pipes (although I'm told there is a new set of glassware in development).

I've also got some fantastic looking manzi on the way, so will start looking for rock now and setup a few 'dry' scopes to decide on my layout.


----------



## tim (2 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

where did you get your manzi from in the end mate natural aquario portugese company arent they ? will be following this one with much interest my wife is from maderia so may encourage her to let me get a bigger tank for the lounge if she wants to support the portugese economy


----------



## tim (2 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

where did you get your manzi from in the end mate natural aquario portugese company arent they ? will be following this one with much interest my wife is from maderia so may encourage her to let me get a bigger tank for the lounge if she wants to support the portugese economy


----------



## pariahrob (2 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Hi Tim,

I got it from Eboeagles on here. Not sure if he has any left but it was in the for sale section.

Yes, that's right. NA is from Portugal. Go for it! Great looking gear. Hope the reality is as good as the reports and the photos! I have high hopes.


----------



## Alastair (2 Jul 2012)

*Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Sounds like a winner, I'll be watching this one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antipofish (2 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Blimey mate ! Sounds like you got the bug proper bad !  Cant wait to see this one


----------



## pariahrob (3 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

You know how it is Chris. Always something in the works!

Here is the wood I have on the way:




Lovely looking pieces. Now I need to decide on the other hardscape. I can't decide between mini landscape rock or some large smooth pebbles/rocks. I'm also going to go for very pale/white sand at the front of this scape (this may change).

Quite excited about using wood in a scape too. The nano shrimp tank doesn't count. That's not really scaped.


----------



## pariahrob (3 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Here's a a little taste of the gear that is on it's way. This is pretty much what I'll be getting except mine will be 120cm long and won't have that light. Still undecided as to what lighting I will have.


----------



## awtong (3 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

I have also bought some nice manzy from Eboeagles and it aarrived today.  I am collecting bits for a re-scape.

Really like your other tank so can't wait for this one to get going.  I personally prefer scapes with wood so if the plants look as good as your other one and you get the manzy scaped nicely this will be amazing.

Andy


----------



## sarahtermite (4 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Go for the smoooooth pebbles and rocks - I always think they look best with sand. Although....thinking of Cornish beaches with rugged rocks and white sand...they look good, too. Hmmmm, tricky decision!


----------



## pariahrob (4 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Tricky one Sarah. I just can't decide. Maybe when the wood arrives I'll get more of a fee for what is best.

Ok, everybody. Help please! Looking at lighting for this tank and I just can't decide what to go for. I know and like the arcadia OT2, so that's an easy option.
The TMC LED tiles look nice and the power controller looks good but I'd need two or three tiles, so expensive. APS do a T5 luminaire which looks would do the job at an reasonable price but isn't too pretty to look at.

I've been searching for ages and my head is about to implode! Suggestions please...


----------



## Iain Sutherland (4 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

depending on your budget, personally i would go for an ATI T5 dimmable.  Flexibility and control is the key to just buying one light unit that will last, T5's have soo much to offer and the dimmable ones do it all with a cherry on top.

Once the hardscape arrives it will come together and have a natural feel to how its laid out.  Looking forward to seeing this all come together, love the tank dimensions Rob.

Do you have an idea of the plant choices?


----------



## Ady34 (4 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Plus one for what Iain just said. There is one for sale on the for sale section i think. Its a 6 bulber but has all the control and flexibility to manage this. Ill try find you the link to it. I so wanted this light   
EDIT: heres the link: http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=22068.
Looking forward to this set up Rob, i have a feeling its gonna be a belter!
Ady.


----------



## pariahrob (4 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

That ATI does look good. I can't find what the dimensions are though. Would it be long enough for a 120cm tank?

How would that compare to a pair of grobeam tiles and a controller? In terms of light and flexibility.

Thanks chaps.


----------



## Ady34 (4 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Hi Rob, it has 39w bulbs so im 'guessing' 3 foot unit (pm the seller or look on tinternet)...maybe too short for your requirements, bummer!...you could raise it higher though to get more light spread and ramp up the power  8)   
Not sure about how it compares to the grobeams, they too have versatility with the controllers but have never researched them. May have been George Farmer who ran 2 on his shallow scape and said they were great but he preferred the colour rendition of t5's...i think!
Just get yourself a one of the new ADA led light units   
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## pariahrob (4 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Cheers Ady,

I think they are 88cm too. I've PM'd the seller. I was thinking of a more island style scape for this tank, so 15cm each end not directly under the lamp might not be too bad. It's a nice looking unit.

From what I've seen the grobeams are nice but I have a feeling I'd need three, which means more cost and a more expensive controller!

Hmm ADA. Don't tempt me. Actually I don't think their LEDs are available for my size tank. I wish.

RR


----------



## danmullan (4 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

I received my set-up from Natural Aquario the other day, got the new style cabinet though. Quality is amazing. You won't be dissapointed!


----------



## pariahrob (5 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Glad to hear it! I'm v excited.

Still unsure of lighting but I have just ordered a load of bits. A 2kg fire extinguisher and a regulator from AE. Some CO2 tubing, check valve (glass) and a nice ceramic diffuser from Tankscape.

Lighting and filtration are the big choices now! Pretty sure I'm going to go with an eheim pro 3e with the heater built in. Purely to lessen the amount of cables and individual bits of gear. Otherwise I'd have gone with a hydor heater and another rena xp filter, as like the ones I have on the 60-P lots. (I still might, it's way cheaper).


----------



## Antipofish (5 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*



			
				pariahrob said:
			
		

> Glad to hear it! I'm v excited.
> 
> Still unsure of lighting but I have just ordered a load of bits. A 2kg fire extinguisher and a regulator from AE. Some CO2 tubing, check valve (glass) and a nice ceramic diffuser from Tankscape.
> 
> Lighting and filtration are the big choices now! Pretty sure I'm going to go with an eheim pro 3e with the heater built in. Purely to lessen the amount of cables and individual bits of gear. Otherwise I'd have gone with a hydor heater and another rena xp filter, as like the ones I have on the 60-P lots. (I still might, it's way cheaper).



Her Rob, for a 300L I reckon you will need more than just that Eheim mate.  JMHO though


----------



## pariahrob (5 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

I reckon I'll be ok. Should be fine for filtration, along with the plants. I will probably need more flow around the tank though, so will get a couple of power heads. 

Still researching lighting. Very hard to decide. I just don't know what's best!


----------



## Antipofish (5 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*



			
				pariahrob said:
			
		

> I reckon I'll be ok. Should be fine for filtration, along with the plants. I will probably need more flow around the tank though, so will get a couple of power heads.
> 
> Still researching lighting. Very hard to decide. I just don't know what's best!



That was my point . Flow.  Would have thought your client would have preferred fancy glassware in the tank shots rather than ugly korallias   You also would have the advantage that if one filter failed, you had a spare.  Cost would not be any different either.  Two decent powerheads vs say another XP2 or XP3. Just thinking it is already a smart looking tank NA etc) seems a shame to make it look cluttered with ugly black powerheads.  But then I hate stuff in the tank, just me.  Im sure whatever you will do it will look cool


----------



## pariahrob (5 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

You make a good point! For the actual photos I'll be taking out the hardware and that's what I had in my mind. But, you're right and I would get annoyed by black plastic, so maybe another filter is a good idea. Something small and simple (limited space in the cabinet what with the drawers, filter and FE).

Damn you! More decisions to make! Arghghghghg


----------



## Antipofish (5 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Drawers ?  In a cabinet ? what for ?


----------



## pariahrob (5 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Well, one normal draw for bits and bobs, a slide out tray for tools and the filter sits on a slide out platform for ease of maintenance. 
Check the pictures on their site. 
It makes sense. 


Really!


----------



## Antipofish (5 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*



			
				pariahrob said:
			
		

> Well, one normal draw for bits and bobs, a slide out tray for tools and the filter sits on a slide out platform for ease of maintenance.
> Check the pictures on their site.
> It makes sense.
> 
> ...



But its a 300L tank Rob.  Surely any cabinet to hold a tank that size is capable of housing two filters though ?  Send me a link to their site and I will look but I havent got time to try and find it at the moment


----------



## pariahrob (5 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Yeah. I expect you're right but I'm not sure exactly how the insides of the 120 are laid out. I'll decide when it arrives. 

Here's the link: http://www.na-un.com/?page_id=1859


----------



## Ady34 (6 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*



			
				pariahrob said:
			
		

> Here's the link: http://www.na-un.com/?page_id=1859


unbelievably cool


----------



## sarahtermite (6 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> pariahrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto from me!


----------



## pariahrob (6 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

It makes sense when you see it. The storage all looks nice and useable but is also nicely hidden. When closed it has really nice modern clean lines. 

I can't wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## Antipofish (6 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Seen it.  They need a lighting expert for their videos, lol.  I can see what you mean, but personally think although it looks good, there is a lot of wasted space by having that pullout on the left positioned so low down.  I daresay you could put it higher just by attaching the draw sliders where you wanted them and then the second filter could go on the left standing on the floor. Esp if you go for an XP2 with minimal media in to maximise flow.  QED 

One thing is for sure, its a sleek looking, very cool setup.


----------



## pariahrob (6 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

LOL. Yeah the lighting is appalling but the product still looks good. You are probably right about that sliding tray. I bet that could be moved up closer to the drawer.

I'm not sure how the 120 version is laid out but it's a fair bit wider, so it may even have room for a small filter next to the main one.

Chris, why do I get the feeling you're about to try and sell me something?


----------



## pariahrob (6 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

New toys have started to arrive! First up is my CO2 regulator from aquaessentials.



First impressions are good. Feels solid and well made. Nicely finished metalwork, although the dial face is slightly scuffed. Nothing to complain about though. I'll put it through it's paces once the FE turns up.

Hopefully more to come today.


----------



## Antipofish (6 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*



			
				pariahrob said:
			
		

> LOL. Yeah the lighting is appalling but the product still looks good. You are probably right about that sliding tray. I bet that could be moved up closer to the drawer.
> 
> I'm not sure how the 120 version is laid out but it's a fair bit wider, so it may even have room for a small filter next to the main one.
> 
> Chris, why do I get the feeling you're about to try and sell me something?




Hahaha no chance.  Im keeping the XP2 mate, its a cracking filter.


----------



## pariahrob (6 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

They are very good. Specially for the price. 

Well, the post man has knocked twice and more goodies have arrived!

One TDS meter:



And a nice big diffuser:


----------



## pariahrob (6 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

And the TDS in my 60-P is 254. Tap water in my house is 278.


----------



## pariahrob (6 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

After a LOT of reading and some careful deliberation I decided to ditch the thermofilter idea and to go for separate heater and filter.
I love the XP2 and the hydor inline heater I have on my 60-P, so I've opted for the same again, although I'm going for the XP3 this time, rated for tanks up to 600L and 1300lph. Not the prettiest bit of gear but it works so well and the two together only cost £160, which is half the cost of the Eheim.

Now back to my lighting options. I've talked to a few people about this and there are many mixed opinions. I'm finding this to be the hardest part of all.

I like the idea of LED for weight, running costs and control but good systems are more expensive than T5.

TMC tiles vs Arcadia eco LED? I've had 50/50 reports on these two.

What do you all think? Apparently there is a swish arcadia controller on it's way soon too.


----------



## Ady34 (6 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Hi Rob, why not use the NA light units? Do you want more control other than height adjustment?


----------



## pariahrob (6 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

I may well go for the NA lights. I just haven't decided yet.

Control isn't the be all and end all. I'm a tinkerer though, so I'd like the ability to fade up and down with dimmable LEDs.

Argh! So many options!


----------



## Ady34 (6 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Just complete NA it , simples


----------



## tim (6 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

i'm with ady full na setup very nice looking kit will be another stunning journal rob


----------



## mario (6 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Save the planet, go LEDs!!!


----------



## mario (6 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

very enviable setup by the way


----------



## pariahrob (6 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Thanks mario.

At the moment it's looking like two of these:

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/arcadia ... -5999.html

You never know though. By the time I have a cuppa and read a few more reviews I could have changed my mind.

If they are good enough for TGM then I think I'll do ok. If I found I needed to add a third down the line then that could be arranged. Looking forward to seeing what controller they are releasing for them.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (6 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Hey rob, looking at you tube videos the spread doesnt seem very wide so think you would end up with 3 at least on a 120 and they arent very pretty for the money    If your looking at that sort of money have you considered the AI sols or radions??

What do you think of the TDS meter, ive been spying those for a while now...

laters


----------



## pariahrob (6 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Hi,

I was looking at them today on a reef tank and they seemed pretty good. That was with the 60 degree lenses at about a foot above the water surface. I've not looked at them with the 120 or 40 degree lens though.

Yes, I have considered those. Probably a bit out of my range for now. That's the benefit of multiple lights. I can add one over time if I need to. I don't mind the look of the ECO-LEDs. They are silent too, which is nice. Give out barely any heat either.

Get one! They are really affordable and give another indication as to what is happening in your tank. I'm still thinking of discus as a possible, so thinking about mix of RO. (and I like gadgets and toys!).


----------



## Ady34 (6 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Hi Rob,
must say when i was at TGM i saw the arcadia light running and personally i didnt like the colour rendition, looked a bit pink and did seem very point source. However i dont know much about them so maybe colour can be altered?
I also agree with Iain that they are ugly, very ugly and i know this is a consideration for you with this set up. 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## pariahrob (6 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Hi Ady,

There is one that is a bit too pink. I'd leave that well alone. I'd go for the 6500k white version myself.

A few people have said they find them ugly. I don't mind them at all, although there are much prettier options out there. 

I'm happy to be shown alternatives though!


----------



## Antipofish (6 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

I agree mate, you will need three of those Arcadias at least, and same with the TMC tiles.  If I remember rightly, George ran two tiles on his 60cm tank.  Mine is 80cm and I know for sure I would need two so I cant see you getting away with less than three. And thats a LOT of money !..  The alternative is halides like Mark Evans uses?   He keeps them high enough not to be over powerful.  Three Arcadias suspended could look pukka, but then I love the TMC stuff too.  I was playing with my 1000ND and its a cool bit of kit, esp linked to the storm controller hehe.


----------



## pariahrob (6 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Its such a tricky decision!

There's a part of me that does want to go for the NA sun 3 (well a pair of them). Keep everything in the family as it were.

I just need towin the lottery. That'd make it easier!


----------



## Piece-of-fish (6 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Fui those arcadias look ugly and there was long discussion about the spread 
You will spoil a look of a setup. 
As a photographer going for LEDs i doubt you will enjoy them. Shimmer is although nice could be tiring. You are stuck with one colour rendition to look at unless you go for 2x Radeon units which would cost you around 1200-1300   
T5, PC or a combo of either of them with halides is a way to go


----------



## pariahrob (6 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Yep. More I see and read the more I agree. I think I've been looking at it all wrong. I need to keep the photography in mind more. 

I like the look of the NA pendants too. Nice metalwork.


----------



## Antipofish (6 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Get one tile though, and a storm controller !!! ITS FUN !!! I have a thunderstorm going on in my bedroom right now. Its wicked.  I've always loved storms, now I can have one to order


----------



## Ady34 (6 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*



			
				pariahrob said:
			
		

> Yep. More I see and read the more I agree. I think I've been looking at it all wrong. I need to keep the photography in mind more.
> 
> I like the look of the NA pendants too. Nice metalwork.


Yeah, i think pendant is the way to go especially with reference the photography. I dont understand anything about lighting etc, but know people do use the actual aquarium lighting as well as additional sources. Im sure from what i can remember those arcadia units have a very cumbersome clamp system which sits on the aquarium glass and actually has the fixing going under the water surface...not a good look on photos to have a plastic clamp in the tank.... i know how you rimless, braceless open topped tank users like to keep your water level high


----------



## pariahrob (6 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Those Arcadia clamps are hideous. If I did get them they'd be suspended but the more I think about it the more I'm convinced by a pendant. The NA one with t5s and a burst of MH for 'noon' is tempting me. 

Water right to the top! Watched one of my amanos swim up and sit on the rim today. He decided it wasn't as exciting out and dived back in. Oddest thing I've seen in a while. I didn't even know they broke the surface!


----------



## Antipofish (7 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> pariahrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ady, you can also get suspension kits for them. They look pretty cool


----------



## Alastair (7 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*



			
				pariahrob said:
			
		

> Those Arcadia clamps are hideous. If I did get them they'd be suspended but the more I think about it the more I'm convinced by a pendant. The NA one with t5s and a burst of MH for 'noon' is tempting me.
> 
> Water right to the top! Watched one of my amanos swim up and sit on the rim today. He decided it wasn't as exciting out and dived back in. Oddest thing I've seen in a while. I didn't even know they broke the surface!


i ran metal halides on my high tech and the effect and growth i felt couldnt be beaten with just t5s alone but thats my personal opinion 

 yep, ive seen my amanos on a few occasions crawling up the emmersed wood on my tank


----------



## danmullan (7 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

On a 120 I'd go for T5's or you'll need to spend like £700 on LED's to get enough lights.

3 x TMC grobeam tiles (1000nd) = at least £480
& the 8 way controller = at least £155
then you need an MMS rail and suspension kit = about £50

I'm in the same situation, I decided not to go for the NA lighting cause I wanted to have the adjustable output. The other alternative is an ATI sun power dimmable which looks amazing. The Arcadia OT2 looks good too and then you can buy a dimmer separately for like £150.

Have you ordered your set-up yet?

Hope this helps.
Dan


----------



## pariahrob (7 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

CHeers Dan. We are thinking along similar lines then. I'm almost definitely going for the NA Sun pendant now.

My setup (apart from the light) is on the way. SHould be here in the next few days. Very excited now. Lots of plans for the scape and picking up a few bits here and there.

The latest additions are filter and heater (after a lot of debate).






The Rena XP isn't the best looking filter in the world but it's out of sight so doesn't matter too much. They are however really good filters and I love the one I have on my 60-P. Not had a problem with it and it is a joy to use and maintain.

Small plus is the hoses are clear too. No nasty green Eheim hose to replace. Off to order a couple of magfoxes now!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*



			
				pariahrob said:
			
		

> Small plus is the hoses are clear too. No nasty green Eheim hose to replace. Off to order a couple of magfoxes now!



Hey Rob, how much are them little mag foxes? they seem kinda cool.


----------



## pariahrob (7 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

I just ordered three. Just over £30 including postage from the states. Not a bad price really. They are very good. You can see more about them toward the end of my 60-P journal.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*



			
				pariahrob said:
			
		

> I just ordered three. Just over £30 including postage from the states. Not a bad price really. They are very good. You can see more about them toward the end of my 60-P journal.



Yeah, I saw them on your Journal, Thats £30 total for 3?
Do they do them to fit 13mm hose and do they do a good job on the 'inflow' lily?

Thanks


----------



## pariahrob (7 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

It was a touch over £30. I think £33 but I opted for priority delivery (impatient as ever).

They come in the one size but I see no reason they wouldn't work on 13mm hoses. The actual brush part is tiny. I personally haven't used it on the glass lily pipes, as I like to soak in Superge and use a spring brush but it might work well. I might give it a try in a minute and test it out. I don't think the brush is hard enough to scratch the glass.

I'll pop down and try it now and report back.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*



			
				pariahrob said:
			
		

> It was a touch over £30. I think £33 but I opted for priority delivery (impatient as ever).
> 
> They come in the one size but I see no reason they wouldn't work on 13mm hoses. The actual brush part is tiny. I personally haven't used it on the glass lily pipes, as I like to soak in Superge and use a spring brush but it might work well. I might give it a try in a minute and test it out. I don't think the brush is hard enough to scratch the glass.
> 
> I'll pop down and try it now and report back.




I don't wish to subject your lily pipes to any form of damage    
so be careful


----------



## greenink (7 Jul 2012)

*Rob's 300L (to be named)*

I've got a Grobeam on my little tank. Colour is very clinical somehow, so I have it with T5s as well.

I have to say, a light is a light. Just go for this: http://www.iquaticsonline.co.uk/aqualum ... -unit.html and spend your money on more amano shrimp! Two plugs with two lights on each gives you lots of ways to phase the lighting. Or you could for the 6 bulb version if you really wanted. 

On a second 'circuit', why not just use an external pump and glassware? Works for me and you get more adjustable, higher flow potential with less room in tank. It also helps and speeds up water changes.


----------



## pariahrob (7 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Ok, thanks for prompting that. Great idea and it worked a treat!

Here's half way through. This was the easy straight bit:



If it was going to struggle anywhere I thought it would be the inside of the curve, with the smallest radius, but it worked perfectly. No problems and the magnet is easily strong enough to keep hold. Straight round, over and over the inlet slots without a problem.




I also put the bio media from the new XP3 into the XP2 on the other tank, to seed ready for this one. Added a bit of sera nitivec as a boost and removed one of the coarse sponges to try and keep the flow the same.


----------



## pariahrob (7 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Ah Mike, they are all out of stock! It's certainly an option but they aren't the prettiest of lamps either. I'm 90% sure I'm going for one of the NA Sun system pendants but watch this space. that could all change.

This second circuit you mention. Have you got an example diagram or photos of that? Is it in one of your journals? Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Fantastic Rob!
came up an absolute treat! saves removing lily inflow


----------



## Antipofish (7 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*



			
				mikeappleby said:
			
		

> I've got a Grobeam on my little tank. Colour is very clinical somehow, so I have it with T5s as well.
> 
> I have to say, a light is a light. Just go for this: http://www.iquaticsonline.co.uk/aqualum ... -unit.html and spend your money on more amano shrimp! Two plugs with two lights on each gives you lots of ways to phase the lighting. Or you could for the 6 bulb version if you really wanted.
> 
> On a second 'circuit', why not just use an external pump and glassware? Works for me and you get more adjustable, higher flow potential with less room in tank. It also helps and speeds up water changes.




Mike, what kind of pump do you use ? Can you put up a pic of how its rigged ? How do you overcome the potential issue of clogging with an external pump ?


----------



## Antipofish (7 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Rob does the NA light unit you mentioned allow you to dim it ?  I think thats where the ATI unit comes into its own and it gives you the ability to vary the spectrum a lot.  I think Tom Barr is always trying different spectral combinations (?).  There is one on the for sale board on here at the moment.  At a very good price, but dont know if it would be the right size for you.  Saw one go on Ebay for peanuts last week too.  Give it some serious thought, cos although theres always the nice side of having the whole setup as NA you also need to look at the practicalities and flexibility of your lighting choice.  And also decide whether your images are going to be mainly interior tank shots or taken from a more distant focal point.  If having a fancy looking light hanging over the tank is important for the images then fair enough, but if not then I think there are probably better options than the NA.  Just my thoughts though mate   I do agree that the cost of LED's would be very expensive, although the prices quoted above by someone are new, and you can probably pick up that kit for just over half that used.


----------



## pariahrob (7 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Aesthetics do come into it, although not so much from the photography side. I have to live with it though, so having an attractive unit is reasonably important.

This is a tough choice. The easy option would be to stick with what I know and have had good results with. That would mean an arcadia OT5 with plant pro tubes in. Funnily that is probably one of the cheaper options at this size too, at less than £250. It is also the least flexible option too, which is why I haven't done it. Look nice enough and colour rendition is good but not very controllable.

Ok, Chris, what would you do if it was your setup?

I have PM'd the seller of the ATI on here but no reply yet. I think it's possibly a bit short for my tank. Love the built in control options.


----------



## Antipofish (7 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

If it was mine and I wanted a cross between flexibility and not silly money I would go for an ATI dimmable. Probably 6 tube version.  You can vary the spectrum a great deal with that, and you dont have to have it all on at the same time.  There are places where you can get a decent deal for new.  

Alternatively I would look at 3 TMC 1000ND's with an 8 way controller and get it second hand.  You DONT have to get the big controller though, you can get just a couple of the normal 2 way controllers and have the third one come on last and go off first by timer.  You can get 2nd hand stuff at a reasonable price though.  

Aesthetically I find the TMC stuff very appealing.  It looks modern and right for a tank.  You only have to look at IANHO's images of his Aquagreen scape to see how nice TMC stuff looks.  

The NA light IMO is just a direct copy of the ADA stuff. I have no idea how much it costs but I reckon the ATI would beat it hands down for flexibility.

At the end of the day its your choice though mate.  Like you said, you gotta live with it.  But for me, I would rather live with nice looking flexibility than "fancy" looking inflexibility.

How much is the NA light unit out of interest ?


----------



## pariahrob (7 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

The NA stuff is similar to ADA but not a cheap copy. What I've seen looks to be very well made. The ATI might well be more flexible but the price would stop me. If it was for a smaller tank maybe...

NA seems to be the way to go. Will be nice to have a 'set' too I think.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (7 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

What flexibility are we talking about here Chris?   
LEDs?
1. High price for this size tank.
2. You are stuck with same colour rendition for good. Reds look crap and washed out. George has stated that it is not to eveyone taste. I can confirm that.
3. Constant shimmering which could be really anoying and you CANNOT turn it off.
Enough for me I would say.

You cannot get more flexible units than a T5, compact fluorescent units combined with metal halides! Look at what Mark Ewans uses over his 4ft tank. ATI pendant 2x150w plus 2x54w T5. It did talk to him a lot when he was deciding which way to go. 
I had similar thing over my 4ft but I had arcadia 4 pendant which was designed for marines and had 2x39w T5s to support halides which WERE TOO SHORT and that was the ONLY reason I have sold it. Coming from here ATI 6x39w WILL NOT BE GOOD everyscape option.

MOST IMPORTANT THING: T5 or compact fluorescent bulbs cost 4-5£. Get yourself a set of 10-12
6500K
5200K
8000K
Plant pro (half price version is grolux bulbs with same effect)
You name it.
Mix them when you get bored of one combination.

Want more flexibility? 
What about suspension kit which gives you ability to change intensity by suspending it at different hight?

We have not started to talk about halides yet! They are mostly needed to support fluorescent and give plants and extra 2-3 hour kick. That what grows plants best IMHO. That is what Amano uses. 
What shimmer for a while, turn halides on.
Should we mention also why these lights are best choice to photograph your tank also? 450w over your tank should be enough for most day to day snaps. Because the unit is suspended you almost get backlit background, just need to add little bulb in the bottom behind the tank!

Your comments are very welcome.
Mark if you see this your opinion would be of great value


----------



## Antipofish (7 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Ed you misunderstood me.  The flexibility I was talking about was as follows:

With the ATI unit (which is a T5 unit), the flexibility if using different spectrum tubes.


----------



## pariahrob (7 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Now look what I've started! 

Personally I think all different setups have their strengths and weaknesses, which is why I've found it so hard to decide.

I was also thinking about this from a photographers point of view and I really think the T5 and MH combo is the way to go. I can mix and match as I need to and if I need an extra blast I can stitch on the MH. That will easily let me work at lower ISOs which will be good, specially as these photos are for print. With my studio lights I'll be working with over 1000W. 

So, finally, the decision has been made. I can sleep well tonight!

Thanks all!


----------



## Piece-of-fish (7 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Ed you misunderstood me.  The flexibility I was talking about was as follows:
> 
> With the ATI unit (which is a T5 unit), the flexibility if using different spectrum tubes.



I see then. I was thinking you refer to dimming more.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (7 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Yes Rob your journal turns into light discussion 
I was just pointing which is the ideal light plant and photography wise. All have their benefits. I do start to use leds as well.


----------



## pariahrob (7 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

It's all good!

Hopefully it will help other people with the same dilemma as me!


----------



## danmullan (7 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*



			
				pariahrob said:
			
		

> Now look what I've started!
> 
> Personally I think all different setups have their strengths and weaknesses, which is why I've found it so hard to decide.
> 
> ...



Glad you've come to a decision mate, I still haven't and I've got my set-up   . Waiting 'till I get back from holiday before I start but I'm still undecided on lighting. For me it's been the most difficult decision I've got to make so far for my new set-up.

I really can't wait to see your tank when it arrives. I was so pleased when mine came, the quality of their products is superb, I've spoken to their sales director a few times and they are confident that the quality is as good if not better than ADA. Now I wouldn't know as I've never had an ADA tank but the NA stuff is amazing.

Any idea on whether you're getting the new style cabinet, not yet shown on the website? 

Cheers
Dan


----------



## Antipofish (8 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol no worries, my post was probably a bit ambiguous.  Wouldnt it be great though if we had a light which incorporated the spectral range of the  Ecotech Radion, as well as the electronic control, at the cost of a T5 luminaire, with the design of something like the NA sun units.   Because that would solve all our problems   

Rob glad you have made your decision and look forward to seeing the pics of the new lights ON TUESDAY (well you did say you can order them and get them next day delivery haha so you have set yourself up there  )


----------



## pariahrob (8 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Yes! Come on all you industrial designers. Get to it!

Ah yes. I did say that but I'll have nothing to hang it from. Or over for that matter. 

You might just have to wait.


----------



## greenink (8 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Here's the set up with the external pump 




So I just use the Eheim 3000 compact pump to drive the inline heater and CO2, and that keeps the filter loop free of any flow restricting gubbins. Seems to work well. There’s no clogging at all.


----------



## pariahrob (8 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

That's awesome. Just for water changes that's worth doing. Less stress for fish, easier for you. Love it. Plus less in-line gear on one hose. 
Hmmm. Thinking cap....


----------



## pariahrob (8 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Ooh and I think my new setup should all be here in the next few days. Time to start some serious planning!

I know I want sand at the front and a wood/stone combo for hardscape but that's about it.


----------



## pariahrob (9 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Well I just got a text from my mrs saying that an enormous box has been delivered for me. I'm stuck in the magazine office for most of today but fingers crossed.

It's her birthday soon. Maybe it's the pony I got her!  :? 

This is going to be a slooow day.


----------



## pariahrob (9 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

A bit thanks to eboeagles. A nice big box of manzi arrived today. Lovely wood and itching to get scaling now!

Wasn't a pony after all!


----------



## sarahtermite (9 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*



			
				pariahrob said:
			
		

> A bit thanks to eboeagles. A nice big box of manzi arrived today. Lovely wood and itching to get scaling now!
> 
> Wasn't a pony after all!



Scaling? That doesn't sound very pleasant!   

Hope you're going to post some pics soon?


----------



## Eboeagles (9 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

The suspense on your journal is killing me Rob!

Desperate to see some pics of what you have planned. 

Your going to be spoilt for choice on the wood for a start - forget the rocks manzi only tank!


----------



## pariahrob (9 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Argh! Sarah! autocorrect got the better of me again. I meant scaping!

Eboeagles - me too! I need this weeks deliveries to arrive asap, so I can get started! You're right about the wood. Some lovely pieces there. The biggest of them is beautiful!

Cheers


----------



## pariahrob (9 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Just thought I'd show everybody my impressive wood!

(you don't get to type that every day!)


----------



## awtong (9 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Nice piece of Manzi.  I have a few from Eboeagles for my rescape too.  I hopefully have a box winging its way from the USA too!

Getting itchy feet and this journal isn't helping all that much!

Andy


----------



## sarahtermite (9 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*



			
				pariahrob said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd show everybody my impressive wood!
> 
> (you don't get to type that every day!)


I'm blushing!

Really looking forward to seeing this in situ, though.


----------



## pariahrob (10 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Hehe! Sorry Sarah. I went a bit carry on there.


More goodies arrived today. gUSH this time. a nice glass hang on 10mm thermometer, which I forgot to photograph plus a bubble counter and a drop checker.

Bubble counter: I've not tried on like this before and I like the look. Funnily, last night I was wondering how far away from the tank it would need to be but they thought of that. One side is flat. Good design!



Drop Checker: I went for this design just to try it out really. It's not as versatile, so I all probably get a standard one as well (which I can put lower in the water) but it's attractive and easy to get at and clean.




My 2kg Fire Extinguisher turned up today as well, so looking forward to getting that all setup, hopefully without doing myself any damage in the process!

Now all I need is a tank, stand, light and off I go!


----------



## Antipofish (10 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Did you hear that NA have got such a backlog of aquarium orders that all current orders are on a six week delay at the moment  ?


----------



## pariahrob (10 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

I hadn't heard that but mine is apparently on a truck making its way here now, so fingers crossed!


----------



## Antipofish (10 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*



			
				pariahrob said:
			
		

> I hadn't heard that but mine is apparently on a truck making its way here now, so fingers crossed!



           

Was just joshin ya mate   

But I bet you checked the tracking details


----------



## pariahrob (11 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

What a calming way to prepare for a good night's sleep!   

and yes I did! All is


----------



## Antipofish (11 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*



			
				pariahrob said:
			
		

> What a calming way to prepare for a good night's sleep!
> 
> and yes I did! All is



Well with a fancy set up like that you need a little stress


----------



## pariahrob (11 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

It's stressful enough just waiting for it all to arrive!


----------



## Antipofish (11 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*



			
				pariahrob said:
			
		

> It's stressful enough just waiting for it all to arrive!


   MY heart bleeds   It will be fantastic when its all there though.  I am almost as excited to see it all up and running as you are


----------



## pariahrob (11 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Oh I doubt that!

I have started thinking about stock now. I have a reasonable idea of what the scape will be like so had a good wander round looking at options.

I'm thinking a nice shoal of rummy nose tetras, a few corydoras sterbai, a small plec and either discus or angels (mrs wants angels, I'd choose discus).

Tracking info looks like the tank is now in the country!


----------



## Antipofish (11 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

I like sterbai.  You obviously have similar expensive taste to me; have you considered Adolfoi ?  I thought Discus can be a pain in the butt with plants sometime  ?


----------



## pariahrob (11 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

I'm going to have a chat with a discus breeder at the weekend but I think it should be ok if I do go down that road.

I've not looked at Adolfi yet. I shall though. Cheers!


----------



## jamesb (11 Jul 2012)

*Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Adolfi, rmt, and discus......... That's my dream tank there. I think they would look awesome together.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (12 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

check out corydoras duplicareus rob 
I vote discus rather than angels unless altums then im on the fence   discus does limit plant choice though...


----------



## faizal (12 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*



			
				pariahrob said:
			
		

>



That's a beauty Rob ...  . Hope you have lots of fun setting this up. Looking forward to following your scape.


----------



## Antipofish (12 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> check out corydoras duplicareus rob
> I vote discus rather than angels unless altums then im on the fence   discus does limit plant choice though...



Just googled these Iain, they look same as Adolfoi.  Whats the catch ? Are they ten times the price or are they a cheaper alternative ?


----------



## pariahrob (12 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Ooh ooh ooh!





I like the orange flash on the adolfi but I'm more drawn to the sterbai right now. I'm still reading up on discus in a planted tank. I have a while before I'd get them but for now what are the main plants to avoid with them? Other than plants that like hard water?


----------



## pariahrob (12 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

YAY! My new setup is here. I had a horrible moment as I watched the truck driver tip the pallet over but everything has been inspected and is fine. It was all very well packaged in polystyrene and mdf.

Great collection of bits and it's lovely to have a big tank. The glass is the clearest I've ever seen. Makes my ADA cube garden look a bit green! sealant is neatly applied and is also very clear. It's not quite as perfect as ADA but very close.

The cabinet is a joy. Lovely finish. I have the black wood grain in the new spray painted finish. Glossy and smooth. Very well constructed, with soft close doors, which push to open. I like clean lines, so this suits me perfectly as it has no handles.
Inside is also in sprayed finish. It has a draw top left, a slide out tray middle left and the right side has a full slide out floor.
The holes for the hoses to pass through have been redesigned too and are now vertical slots, which makes a lot of sense as filter hoses aren't all that flexible. Hole in the rear on either side at the bottom, for power cables.

I also got the light stand which is beautifully made with nicely engineered cable clips and all in stainless steel. Very nice indeed!

On top of that I got a whole load of extra goodies, from lily pipes and substrate (48 litres - still not enough!) to ferts and additives.

All in all a really nice setup. Lights are coming tomorrow as is a black background. One they are arranged I'll grab some rocks and more soil and start playing with hardscape. I've a pretty good idea of what I'm going to do.

Photos to follow a bit later!


----------



## sarahtermite (12 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Whoop! Whoop!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (12 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> easerthegeezer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so they do, no idea of the difference then...  

pretty exciting now mate, look forward to seeing it all unpacked.


----------



## Antipofish (12 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Hi Rob.... WHOO HOO !!!      Can't wait to see the pics.  It sounds like Christmas came early for you.  Re the Corys.. One thing to bear in mind that I found with my sterbai ... I felt they "blended in" a lot when using dark substrate.  I cannot remember what you said you were doing with yours but its worth bearing in mind.  And maybe go for a mix if you are keen on the Sterbai's still.  Both spp are not cheap so it would be a shame not really to see them stand out.  Anyway, get snapping and lets see a bit of a doco on the unpacking and setup stages too


----------



## pariahrob (12 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

I'll be taking lots of snaps over the next few days and yes, it feels like christmas!

I'm going to have a reasonable area of sand, which I'm hoping will let them shine a bit. Such cool little fish.

Here's a little peak at what is in my cabinet door:



There is plenty more to come!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (12 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Wow


----------



## Antipofish (12 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

You little teaser Rob ! thats not a cabinet, its a shop shelf !!! You got more stuff in there than some pet shops ! LOL


----------



## pariahrob (13 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Quite right too, as I do feel like a kid in a sweet shop. Well, here is the front of the cabinet. A bit of wood grain which I like but super smooth and glossy.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (13 Jul 2012)

*Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Being a Bench joiner, I Love this. 
Gives a clean cut image with hints of raw material. Cracking looking cabinet.

Eagerly awaiting the tank shots


----------



## JenCliBee (13 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Iain, the difference is the adolfi 'should' have a much thinner black stripe down it's back... where as dups have a nice think band..... most of the pics that come up on an adolfoi google search are wrong surprisingly enough  .

Adolfoi





Dups





Unfortunately neither are suited to such high discus temps..... sterbai are a much better option


----------



## Eboeagles (13 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Wow - Looks like you've won the aquascaping lottery!

The most anticipated new build for a very long time. 

HURRY UP!


----------



## pariahrob (13 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Hehe, I know! It's crazy. I hardly know where to start. I really want to get going but I have to wait in for a delivery otherwise I'd be out at the quarry looking for rock.  I need to pick up some more substrate too.

For now here are some more quick iPhone photos.

Here's the whole lot unpacked and waiting some action!



and here is the Easy Aqua regulator from AE on the FE.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (13 Jul 2012)

*Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Wow, that cabinet is extremely nice. That drawer is a fantastic touch. When I get round to building one, Im gonna think In detail about anything beneficial such as that.


----------



## pariahrob (13 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Hi all!

I've spent my evening messing about with layouts and having a ball.

I popped out earlier and looked at huge amounts of rock. I had initially thought about smooth stones but then got swayed by the idea of mini landscape but when I saw them all I had to go with these lovely cobbles. Ph neutral and with some lovely veining I think these look fab.
Cheap too. £20 for the lot and there is nearly 60Kg there.

SO I messed about with the rock/wood combo and tried a few scopes out. Here is what I ended up with. Crappy photo for now. I'll wait til I'm planted up and have water and lights before I break out the DSLR.

SO happy to get moving though. The wait has been hard!


----------



## Antipofish (13 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Blimey Rob ! You've nailed it   That looks awesome.  The two bits of standalone manzy on the right _*MIGHT*_ give more flow and widen ones perception if they were tilted to the right.  The first one by say 30degrees and the second one by a bit more ?  Again, just a thought     Love the separation between substrates.  Have you used anything to keep them separate ?

Actually looking at the pic again, the first one just another ten degrees more and twist the second one so that the tip is pointing to the right to maintain that perception of flow with a little more tilt


----------



## pariahrob (13 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Thanks Chris. You're right about the wood. The wood is only temporarily in place. I'll be removing it to get moss in place and once that's down I'll be angling them more. The other pieces will probably stay much as they are now (but with moss).

SUbstrate is supported all over by thin plastic sheeting cut into appropriately sized/shaped bits.

Oh and the small group of rocks to the right are from my honeymoon. They've been knocking around for a few years, so thought I' put them to good use!

Sand still needs flattening out  and obviously lots to do but I'm happy so far. Just nice to see something in it!

Lots of substrate additives in there as well. ADA Bacter 100, penac along with some NA too.

Must go and move that light. It's very distracting.


----------



## Antipofish (13 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Well at least you have a pic to make sure you get the wood back right, cos I really think apart from the two bits I mentioned, you have nailed the placement.  Indulge me... go and move then like I suggested and take another pic, hehe.  Go on.  You know you want to   And yeah, get rid of the light too,


----------



## pariahrob (13 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

I will do but probably not til morning. I have just put up a black background. Looks nice.


----------



## Ady34 (13 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

N...ice A...esthetically!
Wood adjusted as suggested, but liking this look a lot. Unusual contrast between the harsh gnarly twisted manzy and the soft smooth pebbles   Light coloured pebbles also help link the sand bed to the planted area, and are well sized so wont get lost when planted.
Corys will enjoy that sand.


			
				pariahrob said:
			
		

> Oh and the small group of rocks to the right are from my honeymoon. They've been knocking around for a few years, so thought I' put them to good use!


soft touch.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## pariahrob (13 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Thanks!

I made an effort to get stones larger than I thought I'd need. In my 60-p the dragons tone started to get slightly swamped and I want these to stay more visible. 
Yes! Sand and corys seem to go together well. 

I'm going for a large HC carpet in this tank. A big foreground carpet with pockets of other plants. Some larger leafed plants around the wood, like Anubis nana and barteri. Background will be a mix of rotalas and other, undecided, stems. 

Then I'll have a few odd one offs. Ill definitely have some random hydrocotyl sp too. Lovely plant and looks great with HC. 

I have some plants on order, some already here an will be picking up crypts and Anubis tomorrow. More photos once I get them!


----------



## pariahrob (13 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Soft touch indeed!


----------



## awtong (14 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Exciting times indeed and as people have already said great wood placement.  Bet you can't wait to get planting and filling!

Andy


----------



## Ian Holdich (14 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

hey Rob, looks great, but just be aware, that wood WILL float, get it in soak now lol!

keep up the good work.


----------



## pariahrob (14 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Andy, it is driving me mad! I'm actually holding off now a little. I'm getting everything prepped and ready. The bulbs for the lights are now all here. SOme plants are here (anubias and crypts) with more being picked up tomorrow.

Lights are due to arrive on Monday, so Monday evening is planting evening. Might be a late night! 

Right now I'm trying not to do too much as it's my mrs birthday but I have done a bit. FE is set up and ready to go with the diffuser, valves and bubble counters. Filter, heater and lily pipes are all ready to go. Once I'm ready to fill I just need to take the bio media from the other filter which I've been seeding and I'm off. Should reduce to cycle a lot and I'll give it a boost with some nitrivec too. 

I'm going 50/50 RO for this tank, which should be good for the fish I'm planning.

Back to the birthday girl!


----------



## Antipofish (14 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Hey Rob is this link any use to you ?......
http://www.aquarist-classifieds.co.uk/php/detail51_282565.php


----------



## pariahrob (14 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Ooh. Thanks Chris. Maybe if they're around once I'm all cycled. I'm hoping that will be quick but who knows?

Oh yeah. I meant I ask you if you're doing a purigen order anytime soon.


----------



## Antipofish (15 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*



			
				pariahrob said:
			
		

> Ooh. Thanks Chris. Maybe if they're around once I'm all cycled. I'm hoping that will be quick but who knows?
> 
> Oh yeah. I meant I ask you if you're doing a purigen order anytime soon.



Can do.  I can get the special Seachem Purigen media bags too, so flick me a PM and I will sort it out for you.


----------



## pariahrob (15 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Thanks Chris.

Well I just happened to passing the Trowbridge P@H so thought I'd pop in. I haven't been there since it was a Petsmart.

I'm impressed! A nice collection of tropic plants and a fair few tanks. All looked very clean and although they were hugely overstocked the fish all looked healthy. Good prices too. two bristle nose plecs for a tenner sounds cheap to me!

I came out with 3 echinodorus bleheri for some fast height and 3 pogostemon erectus. I was sold something for my other tank which was supposed to be this but it wasn't. This is much nicer looking.

Photos to follow.


----------



## pariahrob (15 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

ok, so thinking ahead and researching and I need help!

I'll be having sterbai at the bottom, rummy nose tetras and probably discus in the middle but I can't find anything for the top levels.

First thought was hatchets but they jump and I can't think of anything else. Any ideas for top level fish that like it warm, soft and acidic?

Thanks!


----------



## Ady34 (15 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Freshwater butterfly fish   Cool fish but i dont know if theyll jump out too, they can take flight but unsure they do regularly. Also maybe a little too big but interesting fish.
Thought about golden panchax and rocket killis but these like it cooler so no good, also the rockets maybe a little small.
Stuck really...will need more thought.
Maybe you dont need anything, dont want it too busy with discus anyway, they are the stars of the show   
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (15 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

African Butterflies are awesome fish but do jump all the time, lid only tanks im afraid.  They just look so cool and permanently grumpy   
I think hatchets would work and look great, i added perspex triangles to the corners of my tank and no jumpers since... its an old amano trick i believe, i guess most fish jump from the corners?


----------



## Antipofish (15 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Celebes rainbowfish tend to like it higher up... as do a lot of the dwarf gouramie esp if theres floating plant cover.


----------



## pariahrob (15 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Ah those butterflies are really interesting fish. My LFS has them and they are fascinating.
Not too keen on rainbows (for no real reason) but have always like dwarf gouramis. Possibly at the upper limit of temperature for them though. Tank will be 28-29 degrees. V attractive fish though. I'd like a few of those.

Hmm, food for thought!


----------



## pariahrob (16 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Another exciting day today. Just checked the tracking info and my lights are out for delivery! I can get a proper move on now!

In other news I was looking at the tank before I left for work and there is a snail in it! It must have looked across the room from the 60-P and thought it was time to move up the property ladder. Little sod!

I'll be leaving work early today then to go and set my lights up and get going with the planting!


----------



## pariahrob (16 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Lights arrived today. Looks like the delivery company decided to play football with them though, which I'm not too pleased about. One of them is beyond repair which is a real shame.
However the other one works fine and is now hung and ready to rock! It's a little dented on the corners but it will do for now and at least get me planting.
Sometimes I hate couriers. Not all bad but others just take no pride in their jobs.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (16 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Ouch not good!


----------



## Ady34 (16 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

yeah total bummer. From the consumer point of view its not so much the damaged product, but the time it takes to get it replaced


----------



## pariahrob (16 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

I know! I think some truck driver must have been bored and decided to kick things about! Or the truck wasn't loaded properly and they fell hard enough to bend quite thick steel!

Still, it's nice to see some light over the tank, even if it is half what I want. Watch this space. I'm sure NA will claim and fix the problem. They seem very good so far.


----------



## Antipofish (16 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

How disappointing Rob  Hope you kicked some a$$ mate.  If DHL can bring a glass aquarium across Europe to me I think any courier company should be able to manage a metal light fixture.  Looking forward to what pics you can get done though.


----------



## pariahrob (17 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

You have no idea Chris! This scape is beiing done partly for me/fun but partly for a very specific purpose and now I am going to be playing catchup which is v annoying.
Yeah, you would think anybody would be able to deliver it. It's a well made, sturdy item as well. Certainly not cheap and flimsy.

At least I have one in working order, so I can get started. Looks like replacements are on the way asap too, so kudos to NA for being on the ball. I've been very impressed by them so far. Even had a call from the operations manager to apologise.

So great customer service so far.

Anyway on to the fun stuff! This evening I shall be emptying all the water and planting up! The manzi is staying down unaided, so can get the scape exactly how I want it. CO2 system and one light (which is still powerful with twin fluros and 150w MH - it's like midday sun!) are all timed and primed.

The NA cabinet is great for working in the tank. The slide-out draws are very handy for keeping tools and trays of plants on. No bending over or dragging furniture round any more. I like the fact that the top of the tank is chest height too. Makes it so much easier to work on/in.

I'll get a few in progress shots if I remember.


----------



## Ady34 (17 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*



			
				pariahrob said:
			
		

> I'll get a few in progress shots if I remember.


you better!


----------



## Antipofish (17 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

:text-coolphotos: 

Just need to seem 'em now


----------



## pariahrob (17 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

I'll post them when they are done!

Current task is to decide on the best way to create some hiding places for plec(s). I don't even know if I will have a plec but I think I probably will and I'd rather get something together cave-wise, now than have to mess around later. I'd like to have something that is part of the scape and looks a bit more natural than a coconut shell or flower pot.

What do you think? A flat piece of stone with side supports embedded in the substrate? That's what I'm thinking now.


----------



## tim (17 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

how about a nice branch or two mossed up they will love it


----------



## Iain Sutherland (17 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

a pleco will relish trashing your sand boarder    i wouldnt worry to much about a cave though, if heavily planted he will find his own spot,when i tried for my gold nugget he totally ignored it and set up camp elsewhere.
Any ideas which pleco you have a fancy for mate?


----------



## pariahrob (17 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Ooh, well, I might try to encourage a location but I'm happy for fish to find their own place in the tank.

I'm not sure on type yet. Amazon Aquatics, my LFS, has a good selection of L numbers, so I will go and talk to them soon. No hurry though. Not even fully planted yet!

rummy nose tetras and sterbai will go in first. Then a plecs if I get any, followed by discus. I'm looking at stendker pigeon blood, turqs and cobalts for some nice splashes of colour.

I'm tempted by a pair of fire red apistogrammas as well.

Ok then all you L number experts. Name (or number) me some nice, warm soft water plecs that won't eat all my plants.


----------



## dw1305 (18 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Hi all,


> Ok then all you L number experts. Name (or number) me some nice, warm soft water plecs that won't eat all my plants.


_Peckoltia compta_ (formerly L134) are the usual choice. 

Most people don't recommend the more rheophilic plecs  _Hypancistrus_ etc. for discus tanks, because of flow and aeration issues. If you understand aeration it shouldn't be a problem. Have a look at "Apistomaster's" posts on Planet Catfish, he breeds Discus,_ P. compta_ and L333, and is pretty knowledgeable.


> It is my common practice to keep_ Peckoltia_ and _Hypancistrus_ in my Discus display tanks and growing them out to their breeding size. I mostly use L134 or _Hypancistrus contradens_ and _Hypancistrus_ sp L333 as my bottom fish. The _H. zebra_ and L260 are too shy and tend to become starved when kept in community settings.


If you don't mind coming over to Corsham to collect it, you can have my _Hypancistrus_ L333 for £15, it is about 2/3 grown and I assume it is male, and I've had it since it was "small fry" (it came mixed in with L129 juveniles that Mike at AA had some of ~ 2 years ago). I only ever see its tail, but if you shine a torch into his cave he is quite photogenic. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## pariahrob (18 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)*

Thanks Darrel! Great info and I might have to take you up on that! Corsham isn't far at all! 

Well, today I got busy! I'm just uploading photos, so once they are up I'll post my progress. Give me 5!...


----------



## awtong (18 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

Hi Rob,

L134's are beautiful (I have 5) but there are a few issues you may face. Firstly they are now very expensive to buy the Maidenhead stores near me now want £75 for a small juvenile so you would need to source them carefully.  Secondly mine like to bury themselves / dig holes in my substrate.  So if you have sand / soil areas I think they could destroy it and mix it all together.  Thirdly they like to mine under my wood hardscape while making their sand holes.  You would need to make sure this is secure so it doesn't move.

Just thought I would point out my observations.

Andy


----------



## pariahrob (18 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

I know, I know. About time. I hear you (that means you Chris).

Well, I have finally made some progress today and spent a lovely afternoon planting and setting up.

Here are the plants I used.

Rotalla rotundefolia
Rotalla macrandra
Pogostemon erectus
Pogostemon helferi
Hemianthus callicatroides
Hydrocotyl sp
Cryptocoryne wendtii
Anubias barteri
Anubias nana
Echinodorus bleheri
Weeping moss



The weeping moss was first up. This was my first go with 1-2-grow and I have to say I like it. Really nice quality and health. You get a surprising amount once it's washed and separated.



I managed to get the moss and anubias tied to the wood. Not something I would do on my own again. Definitely a two person job but did it and got the wood back in the tank. Also remembered to keep spraying the moss while I worked.



Stems next and the two rotallas. I got these from AE. Two pots gave me a load of plants! This is the macrandra. Lovely and healthy and with some nice colour. Hope my replacements lights turn up soon, so I can keep the red ends.



Got some water in the tank and started on the rest of the plants. This substrate (NA) isn't quite as easy to plant in as amazonia so I ended up planting bigger than normal clumps of HC. One pot divided into about 6 pieces. I had five pots. Pogostemon helferi was next. It's quite a buoyant plant and I have a couple of floaters which I'll replant this evening.

The rest of the plants went in:



So this is how it stands now. This photo was taken before I added anything. I'm using NA ferts stage 1 and K, plus an iron supplement and easycarbo. I've started CO2 injection too, so will spend some time sorting out levels. I've added sera nitrivec and the filter has been running for a few days now, with media from a well established filter, so hopefully cycling will be quick.



I'll now be watching and adjusting. Flow looks good (one benefit of cloudy nitrivec). Some of the stems are caught and need releasing but I'll let them bed in a little first. Tank is also quite cool, so heater is needing to work hard.

Params:

TDS 165
PH 6.9
GH 12

Ammonia and nitrates I haven't checked. No point this early. That's it for now. I'll update soon and take some proper pictures once things clear and settle. Very pleased with the layout and once the HC establishes itself I think will look really nice. Stems will give nice height and the hydrocotyl and pogo round the cobbles will soften things a bit.

Cheers all!


----------



## Antipofish (18 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

Hi Rob.  Once you have used the initial dose of nitrivec, as soon as it has cleared you can add a maintenance dose.  The faster it clears, the closer you are to full cycle.  Doing this in mine, it took 10 days !!!  Looks like you had a busy afternoon mate, looking really great. Love those cobble stones.

How does this size tank feel compared to your smaller one  ?


----------



## pariahrob (18 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

I didn't know that. The first lot cleared after about two hours. I'll run down and put more in now then!
No hurry though. Fish are ordered and won't be here for a while anyway. 

Yeah I'm pleased I went for cobbles. Not that common and look really nice (well I think so). 

Lol. It feels huge! The other tank is a couple of feet away from it and now looks tiny. Still looks good though. I think the ottos are eyeing up this and hoping for a chance to explore. They'll be jealous when they see the sterbai arrive!


----------



## Antipofish (19 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

I think its more than the Ottos who are eyeing up your tank and feeling jealous !!! hahaha.

Did you put a full amount in (14ml per 25L which would be 168ml) ?  If it cleared that quick for a full dose so early I would say your seeded filter is doing a fine job !


----------



## pariahrob (19 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

True, the black widows are looking a bit green eyed as well   

Yep, that was a full dose. I did a second last night as mentioned and that had cleared this morning too, so looking good. I'm glad I got the other filter on the job nice and early!

Only one floater this morning. A pogo helferi had decided it wanted a swim. Otherwise all looking good and it's warmed up too. 27 degrees when I woke up. I want to run it at 29 really, so lets hope the hydor can do it, as I really don't want another heater.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (19 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*



			
				pariahrob said:
			
		

> True, the black widows are looking a bit green eyed as well
> 
> Yep, that was a full dose. I did a second last night as mentioned and that had cleared this morning too, so looking good. I'm glad I got the other filter on the job nice and early!
> 
> Only one floater this morning. A pogo helferi had decided it wanted a swim. Otherwise all looking good and it's warmed up too. 27 degrees when I woke up. I want to run it at 29 really, so lets hope the hydor can do it, as I really don't want another heater.



Looking great rob,
As far as the pogo helferi, they always do! I find ha. 
Keep it up!


----------



## Antipofish (19 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

Just seen a nice Discus and cardinal display at my LFS.  Running at 27, Discus and cardinals nicely coloured   Is it essential to have it higher for them generally ?


----------



## pariahrob (19 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

From everything I can see it is best to have them near 30 but they will live at 25, albeit with a weakened immune system. 
No worries though, temp is up to 29 now. 

Big decision for me now is which discus I get!


----------



## jamesb (19 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

Personally. I love the red melons. Have you posted pics of the planting?


----------



## pariahrob (19 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

I'm liking panaks and red pigeon bloods. Still researching though. 
Yep, photos are up above!

Today I add a crinum and a number of Myriophyllum mezianum. 

I think I've dialled in the CO2 now. Got back from the office and the DC was on the slightly lime side of green, just where I want it. That's 5 bubbles per second for my particular setup.

Temperature is now a steady 29 degrees. All looking good and even better news is that replacement lights are in the post!


----------



## jamesb (19 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

Hmmm they not showing up on tapatalk I may have to get laptop out


----------



## tim (19 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

lookin good rob are you set on the l number plec hopefully it wont trash the scape too much really nice looking scape


----------



## pariahrob (19 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

Sorry James. I haven't looked on tapatalk for a while. Hope you can see everything on the laptop!

Tim, thanks! I haven't decided on the L number yet. I have a few to choose from. I'd like something that is quite vibrant I think but not too big.


----------



## tim (19 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

they are lovely but those sterbais dancing around on your sand are going to be lovely to see   this scape seems to be more fish orientated than plants really nice to see plants matched with higer temp fish   looking forward to this scape


----------



## Iain Sutherland (20 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

did you read the PFK article on discus myths ?


----------



## Antipofish (20 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

This is an interesting video... thought it might be useful for you


----------



## pariahrob (20 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

easerthegeezer - yes I read that. Interesting how many opinions there are about discus.

Cheers Chris - I watched that a few weeks ago. Interesting video.

I think what I will do is decide on the type of discus I want and then talk to the breeder I buy from and get my water close to theirs. That seems like the sensible option to me.

I got up this morning and found some of my manzi has a fine haze of white fluff on it. Any ideas what it is? It had been submerged for a week or so and boiled before I out it in the tank.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (20 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

its just a bit of mould mate, always happens on manzi, either will go by itself over the course of a few weeks or amano's go crazy for it! Does no harm though.


----------



## Antipofish (20 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

Hey Rob, Iain is right.  Its not a problem.  I didnt like looking at it so used a toothbrush on it and let the filter handle it, but Amanos or Ottos should much it up.


----------



## Skatersav (20 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

That sounds like a mould.  I had that once as well.  Critters ate it.


----------



## pariahrob (20 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

Good to hear. Thanks all. Glad it's nothing too unexpected.

Here's a quick picture of how it stands today. Looking nice. Water is pretty clear now but I'll be adding some perigean soon to make sure it's as good as can be for the real photos.

Water is pretty chemically clean too. No ammonia or nitrates. I brought the temperature down a touch to 26 degrees and have moved the cardinal tetras from the 60-P (which should never have been in there) to this tank. I thought they might have sulked but seem very happy. No signs of stress at all.

I'm thinking I might just keep them, seeing as their owner isn't looking to get a replacement for his burst tank!



Keep in mind that this photo was from just the one luminaire and without the MH running, which is why the centre is so much brighter. Can't wait for the new lights to arrive!


----------



## Antipofish (20 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

Rob that looks like a scape thats been running for weeks ! Congratulations on achieving such an excellent look so quickly.

Also, i LOVE how you insist calling it perigean !  ITS PURIGEN !!!  Perhaps you should name this tank "Perigean Beach" since it looks like an island to the left, with a seabed and mini island to the right.

Those cobbles look better than I ever could have imagined


----------



## pariahrob (20 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

Thanks Chris!

I'll take that name but credit goes to apple for its autocorrect!

That's exactly the look I'm after so glad it's working. I think the little island could do with being further out from the 'mainland'. 
Yeah the cobbles are working. Not bad for a cheap option. I particularly like the main one with the red and the veins.


----------



## Antipofish (20 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

I agree.  I think the thing that makes it look closer is that bigger stone at the back of the mini island.  Maybe bring it round to the right front  ?


----------



## sarahtermite (20 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

It certainly does look very established. And the cardinals make you realise the scale of the tank - they look teeny weeny! All in all, rather fabulous.


----------



## pariahrob (20 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

I'll try a few variations tomorrow while I do a water change. 

Thanks Sarah! They look tiny in this tank but they're actually quite big. A good 2.5" now. They look a bit lost but they'll have company soon. Sterbai and rummy nose are ordered and will arrive over the next couple of weeks. 
Then I need to choose a plec. 

I'm still gunning for discus but there's an outside chance I might go for red gold apistogrammas, after talking to Mike at Amazon Aquatics today.


----------



## Antipofish (21 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

red gold apistos ?  which species mate ?


----------



## pariahrob (21 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

Nor sure Chris. We talked about so many I got a bit lost! I remember one catching my eye though. It was about 3" long quite a bright yellow with an orange tail that faded to red at the end.

I'll go back at some point and talk some more. Apistos are his speciality so I got caught up in his enthusiasm a little. He suggested a pair of them as well as some discus but I want to research myself first.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (21 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

while looking for red gold apistos i ran into black discus, very cool, very rare apparently...
Interesting tank too, heavily stocked.


----------



## pariahrob (21 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

Just did a little googling. I think they were fire red agassizi.


----------



## pariahrob (23 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

Week 2 is off to a good start!
NA sent the new lights and they arrived this afternoon. All in great condition and full working order. They even sent me the new upgraded versions for no extra charge. These have the ballasts for the metal halides built in and are pretty much noise free.

Lots of flex included which made it easier to get everything sorted. You'll notice in the photos that I' haven't clipped the flex onto the frame but I will. The NA light stand has metal adjustable clips for the purpose.

Here is the underside of the light:



and here is the setup with just the four fluros running. Nice even lighting and a great colour from the sylania PCs. The MH will only be on for a couple of hours a day, as a 'noon' hit. I may have to adjust this but that will do to start.



Apologies for shonky iPhone pictures.


----------



## pariahrob (23 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

Oh, any opinions on the black background? I think I prefer it on this tank to the other but it's only held on by bulldog clips right now.
I'd like to attach it properly but still unsure! What do you think?

RR


----------



## pariahrob (23 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

Just did a water change on this and realised that a small change on this tank is the same as a 100% on my ADA tank. DOesn't feel like it though. I like the fact that the volume is so much bigger I can be a bit more carefree when filling and nothing gets disturbed!

Looks like even in this short space of time the plants are growing well. HC is definitely spreading (although I will be taking some from the 60-P to fill some gaps- it's a weed in that tank) and both the rotalas have new leaves. As of tomorrow the MHs will be on for their two hour 'noon' burst which will help bring out the reds.

Loving the light now I have  more even coverage too. Wont be long before I can can get some decent photos done. That's what this tank is all about after all!


----------



## somethingfishy (23 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*



			
				pariahrob said:
			
		

> Oh, any opinions on the black background? I think I prefer it on this tank to the other but it's only held on by bulldog clips right now.
> I'd like to attach it properly but still unsure! What do you think?
> 
> RR



I really like the black background especially as the dark substrate forms a diagonal path which lines up nicely with it making the light beech look even better


----------



## Antipofish (23 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

Hi Rob, looking great.  Those MH's are awesome bits of kit.  Im a little worried that they are very low for a double whammy of MH, even only for a short burst.  I think you may find you need to raise them a fair bit.  Going by what Mark Evans used to do, his were a fair bit higher.  As for the background.  I like the black but I also think it restricts your options in terms of photography.  Having said that if its only on with bulldog clips its easy enough to change it, but why not go for the opaque background then use whatever type of background colour card (or even LED colour lighting from behind lower than the tank) you want/need for your photography ?


----------



## pariahrob (24 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

I'll have to keep a close eye on the halides. Don't want them causing any problems! I am loving the look of the two pendants now. The lighting is lovely and even. My missus thinks the setup looks like it should be in some swanky industrial warehouse turned bar, with the stainless lights and nicely engineered stand. I agree. Looks ace.

As for the background I'm not convinced. Chris do you mean a misty background? Opaque wouldn't let me mess with any lighting effects or other colours.

I could just keep it clipped on which would allow me to change at will. Problem there is the backing is v hard to gt perfectly flat and the tiniest bit of light down the back of the tank can cause flares. The less photoshop I have to do the better.

Hmmmmm


----------



## Ian Holdich (24 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

looking nice mate, i will echo what Chris says though...those MH are very close to the water there, they need raising or the anubias if gonna get algaefied pretty quick, the plant mass isn't massively high either...i would stick to using the tubes at present and wait til the scape matures a little until those MH's go on.


----------



## pariahrob (24 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

Thanks!
Yeah, I think I will be only running the tubes to start with. The halides will be very useful later on though.


----------



## pariahrob (24 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

Thanks to antipofish for the idea. This evening I get a tasty treat and chance to build some caves for my scape. Not too keen on the hairy brown scifi pods but with some moss and partial burying I think they'll do the job.

Step 1:


Step 2:


Step 3:
Add rum and drink.

Step 4 will follow once I have moss or similar for coverage. I think some HC might work too. Hmmm.


----------



## Antipofish (24 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

Scrape the hairy parts off with a wire cutters knife mate.  You dont wanna be leaving that on.  And if you do a good job, you could start a little cottage industry, but I want a 10% cut for the idea


----------



## tim (25 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

Boiling them first might soften hairs up before you scrape them or use a blowtorch to burn them off outside though wouldn't wanna see anything go up in flames they would look v cool coverd in hc


----------



## pariahrob (25 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

I'll get rid of most of it. A good excuse to sit in the garden. It's rather nice again here today. 7% and you're on!

Ooh, good idea tim. I'm sure we have a blowtorch somewhere.


----------



## pariahrob (27 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 1 photos)*

Here's a less than usual shot but I quite like the view. 



I should be picking up either the corys or the rummy nose tetras later today, depending on which have arrived (if any)!


----------



## Antipofish (27 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 2)*

Rummies really like a well matured environment, so if you have a choice, the cories would be better probably.    This tank is taking off better than a Harrier Jump Jet !!!


----------



## pariahrob (27 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 2)*

It's like magic! I get to the shop and they don't have the tetras ready yet, still in quarantine but the sterbai are ready and waiting.
Such cool little fish. Very lively and investigative so far. I like how they swim in formation as well. I must get some video soon.
Here is the only one who would stay still long enough for a quick shot:



RNTs will be collected in a week or so. They look good. Nice and colourful.


----------



## Antipofish (27 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 2)*

I wish mine would swim at the front as much as I hoped they would   Deffo wanna see a vid of them  Thats a cool looking fella... Bet he stays on the dark bits just because you wanted them to contrast the sand  8)


----------



## pariahrob (27 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 2)*

Yeah, so far they seem to like either sitting on anubias leaves or the cobbles. One occasionally heads on to the sand though.
I managed this photo a while ago. I'll try to get a video tomorrow night.


----------



## pariahrob (29 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L (to be named)(week 2)*

All going well for now. The rotalas have gone actually crazy and are nearly breaking the surface. I'll probably do my first big cut back soon and re-plant the tops and double the amount of plants! I wasn't expecting such rapid growth.

Looking forward to getting the rummy noses in next week. They will add some nice movement I hope.

In other news we have a house guest, who liked the look of the minnows living near by. Luckily (for them) he was over ambitious and ended up catching a face full of riverbed instead!


----------



## pariahrob (30 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean (week 2)*

Thought I'd do a combo for this quick update.

You can see how the plants are doing. Stems are reaching the surface and the top few inches of rotala are turning red which is good.

The cardinals are looking happier in their new home. (They are staying for good). The sterbai are awesome little fish. They spend most of their time on the bottom, or sitting on anubias leaves but now and then they shoot up do a kind of reverse dive-bomb, almost like a dolphin. At first I thought it might be a sign of too much CO2 but I asked around and looked online. Seems like normal behaviour.
Later this week I'll be doing a big trim. I;ll be replanting the rotalas and I'm debating getting some staurogyne repens too but unsure about that yet.

So on to todays photos. The sterbai are such cool little characters I felt I should give them chance to shine.



I'm really looking forward to having a good clean up and taking some decent pictures, once everything has matured a bit.


----------



## Antipofish (30 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean (week 2)*

Thats perfectly normal for Corys mate... they actually get air from the surface sometimes   Which rotala do you have ?  Its all looking fantastic !! You must be well chuffed.


----------



## pariahrob (31 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean (week 2)*

Cheers Chris. Kind of what I had read but great to hear from a trusted source!

The rotala on the left is macrandra and on the right is rotundifolia. The macrandra is a lovely plant. It can go anything from green, through oranges and rusts, right to vivid red and almost purple. Mine is orange/red at the tips now and I'm wondering if it will change any more. Can't imagine what will happen when the halides get to work.

I'm pretty happy so far. The only real problem I have is that the HC, while growing well, is having trouble settling. The NA substrate is perhaps just a little to big. Or maybe it will just take more time than the small ADA in the other tank.


----------



## pariahrob (31 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 2)*

Bah! My tank is now full of lime green water. Had a cory die today. When I got home from work it was lookinga bit lopsided and not happy. I called Amazon Aquatics (who supplied them) and I had a good chat with Mike there, who is a decent bloke and incredibly helpful. While I was on the phone talking about swim bladder infections the little sterbai gave up the ghost.
I took it to Mike who confirmed the swim bladder problem. He has given me some garlicy food to feed over the next few days, as well as a mild medicine, hence the green water.

Fingers crossed please!


----------



## darren636 (31 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 2)*

hope all goes well. I have only lost fish due to jumping and it makes me profoundly sad.


----------



## pariahrob (31 Jul 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 2)*

Thanks Darren. It is sad. Wasn't nice watching and not being able to help. Hoping the treatment helps.


----------



## pariahrob (1 Aug 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 2)*

Fish are seemingly ok this morning. No more losses and none of them look unbalanced or ill, as far as I can tell. They didn't eat much of the garlicky food during the night though. I'll remove now and give them some fresh at lights out tonight but fingers crossed!


----------



## pariahrob (2 Aug 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 2)*

Little update. Sterbai seem to be doing fine now. Certainly getting some strong colour and eating well. 

Plants are raging! The rotala has just started to touch the surface, so a big trim this weekend. Next week the rummy nose tetras will go in. 

I've been watching the tanks flow carefully too and noticed an area which wasn't getting much, so I've added a Kerala nano to counter that. Great little pumps. Small as well and easy to take out for photos. 

Only other news is the diatoms have taken to the cobbles. I'm tempted to let them have their way as they help the cobbles fit in.


----------



## pariahrob (5 Aug 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 2)*

I've had a big maintenance session now. Fish are all good, no more problems and I think it should be ok to get the tetras in mid to end of this week. That will have been a good ten days.

Anyway both the rotalas and the mystery stem had hit the surface and needed hacking back, so I've cut them right back to about 6 inches or so. I've replanted some of the rotalas, so I hope they will take. Others have been sent to a new home - I'm sure you'll see them on ukaps at some point).

I ordered a few more 1-2-grow pots last week. I was going to do some replanting in the 60-P but I'm now thinking maybe I'll keep the HC carpet in that tank and change to a new one in this. I ordered some staurogyne repens and the pots look so good I think it would be really well suited to a carpet in this tank.

What do you think?


----------



## Antipofish (5 Aug 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 2)*

Im sure your trimmings will enjoy their new home   That Stauro looks AMAZING !  Who did you order from ? I may order some for mine.  Rob, it would make a great carpet but it needs hacking right back when you trim so that the regrowth is nice and low still


----------



## darren636 (5 Aug 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 2)*

those 1-2 grow look delicious


----------



## pariahrob (5 Aug 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 2)*

I bet they will Chris!

It does look nice. All the 1-2-grow I've ordered has been amazing looking. I'm a convert. I'm actually thinking of completely re-scaping the 60-P just to do it all with these! 

It can't take much more hacking back than the HC. That needs to be kept low to or it rots underneath. I'm happy tinkering and trimming anyway.

They do look quite edible, don't they?


----------



## Antipofish (5 Aug 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 2)*



			
				darren636 said:
			
		

> those 1-2 grow look delicious



Almost good enough to ...... plant hehe.  I read on Marks journal too that they are amazing.  I bought some Ammania sp Bonsai off here the other day and I can also attest to the fact they are incredible.  Quality and also robustness. Its growing so fast...


----------



## pariahrob (6 Aug 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 4)*

They really are great. I'm tempted to try a scape only using them. In fact I've been toying with the idea of replanting the 60-P in a couple of months, so I might do that then.

I think I will split the carpet in this tank now though. One area of HC and one of stauro. See how it goes.

Looking forward to this week. I should get the rummies in tomorrow or wednesday and will find out if my pair of fire red apistos have arrived too!


----------



## pariahrob (7 Aug 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 4)*

Today is the day! The rummy nose tetras will be going in a bit later on at which point I will take some photos.

For now, here is my fire red apistogramma agassizi breeding pair. Really pretty little fish and I'm so glad I discovered them.


----------



## Antipofish (7 Aug 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 4)*

Lovely fish Rob !  They can be one of the most feisty Apistos, so watch out   Are they a proven breeding pair ?


----------



## pariahrob (8 Aug 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 4)*

They've been seen doing their thing but as far as I know haven't produced any fry. That's not the main reason for me having them but time will tell!

Here are a couple of the sterbai. These two are full grown and look like monsters compared to the rest. Such an attractive fish. Definitely my favourite cory.


----------



## Antipofish (8 Aug 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 4)*

Great pic of them Rob   Now we need a video of them getting jiggy


----------



## pariahrob (9 Aug 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 4)*

Did a big trim and clean up today. Bit of hair algae in some of the weeping moss, so spent some time with a toothbrush twirling it all out. Then water change and so on.

Once it had settled back down again the sterbai decided it was time to pose and I managed to grab this photo.

Little and large.


----------



## Antipofish (9 Aug 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 4)*

Awesome photo Rob !!! Nice one


----------



## pariahrob (9 Aug 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 4)*

Thanks Chris. I'm just sorry I haven't been able to get your request sorted yet! 
Maybe I'll let them keep their dignity!


----------



## pariahrob (14 Aug 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 8)*

Things still progressing nicely. This is how things stand right now, with a quick and dirty iphone photo.


----------



## Antipofish (14 Aug 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 4)*

Where are all the cories ? The little b4stards are meant to be on the beach !!! LOL


----------



## pariahrob (21 Aug 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 4)*

So true! They spend a lot of time on the beach but also like to investigate the areas at the back edge of the tank. My guess is the other fish don't get all the food that sinks back there, so there is a little sterbai buffet!

The apistos are doing great. Already noticeable growth and colouration is looking lovely. They are very cool little fish and the male is very curious. If I'm in the room doing things he follows me around as close as he can and watches. Pretty sure he is trying it on and seeing if he can get any cyclops out of me though!

My carpet is now less HC and more staurogyne. This is a good thing and a purposeful change I've been encouraging. The 1-2-grow stauro is doing great and I think is better suited to this substrate. The HC is growing well too but is much more easily uprooted from the larger grained soil. Specialy when the monster sterbai crash through it!

Things are settling in well and it's looking nice and mature. A think another couple of pruning sessions and the stems will be where I want them. Diatoms are all gone and the algae I had on the anubias leaves (which was bad) is now all gone. So glad I decided to go salty with the 60-P. Moving the ottos to this tank has done wonders. Golass is always clear and the amanos are working wonders on the wood and rock. 
I don't know how I managed to get so many amanos! I thought I only had ten but I can see 23 in the tank!


----------



## pariahrob (22 Aug 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 4)*

Here's a quick iPhone photo, just to show the flowers that have sprung up from my crinum. They shoot up like rockets!


----------



## Antipofish (22 Aug 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 8)*

Is your water hard or soft Rob ?


----------



## pariahrob (22 Aug 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 8)*

Softish.


----------



## HarryRobinson (22 Aug 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 8)*

Why do your plants grow so quickly! Do you feed them jelly sweets to encourage growth?


----------



## pariahrob (22 Aug 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 8)*

Lots of light. Lots of CO2 and enough ferts. The blue smarties and jelly babies help!


----------



## Antipofish (22 Aug 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 8)*

Didn't you know Harry ? Rob's tank is on VIAGRA ! LOL


----------



## HarryRobinson (22 Aug 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 8)*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Didn't you know Harry ? Rob's tank is on VIAGRA ! LOL


  ahaha! Just asking becuase my pogostemon has been the same height for over 3 weeks


----------



## Ian Holdich (23 Aug 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 4)*



			
				pariahrob said:
			
		

> Here's a quick iPhone photo, just to show the flowers that have sprung up from my crinum. They shoot up like rockets!



looking good mate, and that looks more like an aponogeton flower.


----------



## pariahrob (23 Aug 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 8)*

ooh, now you mention it I think you might be right! Doh!

Harry, which pogo is it you have again? If it's helferi that can be a slow grower. You'll find you get shoots off to the side of the main stem rather than lots of height.
If it's erectus though with everything in order it should be like a bottle rocket!


----------



## HarryRobinson (23 Aug 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 8)*

Erectus mate. Yeah if only it did! haha


----------



## pariahrob (29 Aug 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 8)*

Well, not strictly an update on this tank but it is doing well. My apistos are starting their little rituals and coloured up beautifully. I will try and get some photos of them, as they do look great.

For now here is a peek at my marine tank. Just a couple of hermit crabs. My mrs is happy as she picked out the black and white shell one moved into.


----------



## Antipofish (29 Aug 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 8)*

Now the hermit is in a designer shell you can sell him for £25 !!! LOL.  Nice images Rob   Your apistos are doing their thang ?  GIT !!  Whats your tds ?  I bet mine are sulking cos the hardness is too high.


----------



## pariahrob (29 Aug 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 8)*

Lol, designer? I'll tell my mrs you said that. She always said she had taste.

No idea. I haven't checked this week. I'll test tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## Antipofish (29 Aug 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 8)*



			
				pariahrob said:
			
		

> Lol, designer? I'll tell my mrs you said that. She always said she had taste.
> 
> No idea. I haven't checked this week. I'll test tomorrow and let you know.



Yeah butter her up and maybe I will get a nice meal when I visit instead of a "pariahrob" cuppa


----------



## Kristoph91 (29 Aug 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 8)*

Please more pictures of the marine tank


----------



## pariahrob (29 Aug 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 8)*

Kris, I'm not sure I should really flood this thread with marine shots. I'll keep this focused on my tropical but if you're interested you can see it progress at UR

http://www.ultimatereef.net/forums/show ... p?t=579656

Cheers


----------



## pariahrob (4 Sep 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 8)*

In a bid to get this thread back on topic (and because my apistos are utter show-offs) here is a photo of one of my pair. Beautifully coloured but a little fat, as had just stolen some food from the sterbai!


----------



## pariahrob (6 Sep 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 8)*

Will be adding 20-30 cherries to this tank over the weekend. My cherry breeding tank is plodding along steadily but is getting crowded!


----------



## pariahrob (10 Sep 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 8)*

Well, I added my cherries yesterday. I had planned on just adding 20-30 but in the end there were closer to 60. I lifted the moss in the cherry tank and there was a proper army under there!

It took hours getting them all out and had to resort to a pipette to get the smallest fleas out! The little ones were directed back into the moss once I'd moved it to this tank. Now I need to decide what I'm going to do with the 25L tank. My kid sister wants to keep fish now but I think it's too small for her.

Ideas on a postcard!


----------



## Antipofish (10 Sep 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 8)*

I think its too small for a youngster too Rob.  However, how about a brackish set up and try breeding Amanos ?


----------



## Eboeagles (10 Sep 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 8)*



			
				pariahrob said:
			
		

> Things still progressing nicely. This is how things stand right now, with a quick and dirty iphone photo.



Hey Rob,

Not looked at your thread for a while - loving the progress. Its pretty stunning. Congrats.

Phil


----------



## pariahrob (10 Sep 2012)

*Re: Rob's 300L Perigean Beach (week 8)*

Thanks! I'll be posting more photos soon. It's developed a bit more recently. No big changes but still looking ok. 
The little island in the sand has become home to around 20 amanos. No idea but they all migrated en masse!

Needs another trim already too!


----------



## pariahrob (27 Sep 2012)

Update time. I'm prepping for a big photoshoot soon, so thought it would be nice to get a few quick shots now.





Tank is maturing nicely. Always a bit of spread from the soil, as the sterbai like to rummage in the night but otherwise I'm very happy. Looks like I need a bit of a trimming session too. Always easier to see in photos than when I walk past.


----------



## Ady34 (27 Sep 2012)

Stunning Rob, it's filled in very nicely and a great photo of the shrimp and moss.


----------



## mario (27 Sep 2012)

wow


----------



## Piece-of-fish (27 Sep 2012)

Looking good Rob, looks like you have started to use those 150w bad boys


----------



## Antipofish (27 Sep 2012)

Rob its truly lovely mate. You have achieved so much in such a short amount of time.  Love the fire red over on the right of the first pic.  Would love to see more red plants in there but thats my choice.  Was looking at my tank tonight and thinking the same thing.  

Your stem growth and thickness in there is phenomenal, you must be well pleased with the plants.

To stop the soil spillage you might consider planting something along the line.. maybe some eleocharis sp mini or pogostemon helferi, or even some carefully controlled blyxa (it can take off but if you trim out the growth you could keep it restricted.  It would create a barrier to stop the soil spilling onto the sand; i know what a PITA it is dealing with that.


----------



## pariahrob (1 Oct 2012)

Actually I'm still not using the halides. Not needed to for day to day growth. They are very handy for photography though!

Chris, I had a good solid barrier of pogo and staurogyne but the monster sterbai kept busting it apart. I'm contnt to give it a little tidy every now and then.


----------



## Antipofish (1 Oct 2012)

pariahrob said:
			
		

> Actually I'm still not using the halides. Not needed to for day to day growth. They are very handy for photography though!
> 
> Chris, I had a good solid barrier of pogo and staurogyne but the monster sterbai kept busting it apart. I'm contnt to give it a little tidy every now and then.



OK or the other thing you can do is mini pebbles and graded shingle.  I have a similar problem but it is lessened significantly by a barrier of mini dragon stone.


----------



## pariahrob (2 Oct 2012)

Aha. I do have a load of small pieces of dragonstone, so that might be worth a try. Cheers mate.


----------



## pariahrob (5 Oct 2012)

A quick look in my 'fish room':

I'm part way through a slight replanting of the 300L, so it looks a bit sorry for itself. I've removed the amazon swords to make way for some red. Or, pink in this case. I had some of these reineckiis in the 60-P when I first set it up. They were lovely but quickly go too big for it, so I yanked them. Now they are back, with plenty of room!

You can also see a bit of progress from my 60-P in it's marine form.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=higbrLo2rl0


----------



## Antipofish (15 Dec 2012)

So hows it going Rob ?  Any updates ?


----------



## pariahrob (18 Dec 2012)

Yes! Tank is doing very well thanks. Apologies for the complete lack of updates. Life has got the better of me and my design work has been absolutely crazy for the last few quarters. 

Tank is looking good, although a little more algea in places than I would like. I put that down to a little reduced flow, as the reineckii has grown very densely and blocked the left side a little. I'm thinking of pulling them and planting something shorter now anyway. I may go for spreading my staurogyne carpet out all the way to the left.

Fish are all doing well. In fact I have recently replaced the Marvin the plec. I now have a gorgeous gold nugget. He's been in for a couple of weeks and has settled well. Eats fine and has set out his bounderies. He has chosen the very centre of the tank and is usually either perched on the big central boulder, or upside down on the wood above it.

He hasn't been particularly aggressive in anyway (which I read they can be) but there isn't really anything to fight for dominance with.

I'll get some photos up soon too.


----------



## pariahrob (20 Mar 2013)

Hi all,

been a long time since I updated this thread. Life got the better of me for a bit but still been taking care of things. The tank had a photo shoot for an article at the end of last year, which I'll post a copy of once I'm given the all clear.
I think it's coming up to time to rescape soon though, so I plan to spend some time getting back into what everybody is doing and being inspired. I'm tempted to do something more iwagumi styled but on this big scale I'm not sure it will work. 

Anyway, I'll be sure to get posting again. I've missed ukaps!

I'm going to be a dad soon too!


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Mar 2013)

Good to see you back  looking forward to the photos 



pariahrob said:


> I'm going to be a dad soon too!


Congrats


----------



## tim (20 Mar 2013)

Congrats on the daddy news rob good to see you back


----------



## Ady34 (20 Mar 2013)

Yep, congrats Rob.
Pleased to see you back too


----------



## Iain Sutherland (20 Mar 2013)

Nice to see you again rob, congrats.  Look forward to the pics.
How did the marine venture work out?


----------



## pariahrob (21 Mar 2013)

Thanks all! Baby is due in June, so will actually have more time then, as am taking a couple of months off.
My plan is to get the rescape done in April though, so all I have to do is nurture it and stay on top of things.

(that's the plan at a least! Baby may have other ideas!)

So, when I come to rescape do you think I need to replace the substrate, or should the existing still be ok?

One more question. I have some algae on my manzi. I would like to get rid when I do the new scape but not sure the best method. Any ideas? It's very dark grey/green and looks like velvet but with slightly longer fibres.


----------



## pariahrob (30 Apr 2013)

Ok, after discussion with my wife, the decision has been made to convert this into a less labour intensive tank. Or at least a less hands in tank kind of set up. We have both been fans of discus but never kept any, so that will be the main focus.

I've spent the last week or so slowly changing over the plants to ones that will be better suited to a lower energy set up, as well as ones that will be better with lower ph and higher temperature.

I've also removed the beautiful manzi I had in there and in has gone some massive bog wood. My gold nugget plec loves the new wood and has claimed his new space.

Planting is done and am looking forward to watching this develop. I loved the last scape and had some beautiful photos from it, some of which were commissioned others just snaps for pleasure. I'm hoping this new look will be as good. Lower flow and lots more grasslike background plants with a wide carpet. The sandy area is staying.

I really must take some pics to show you all!


----------



## pariahrob (30 Apr 2013)

Here's a picture of the one discus who wasn't camera shy: Quite a looker I think.


----------



## t.doyle (30 Apr 2013)

Hi Rob! Didn't know you were live on here! That Discus is a beaut... My mind keeps playing on Mike's pair of apistogramma veijita's. I think i'll have to reserve them lol!


----------



## t.doyle (30 Apr 2013)

Keep an eye out for my planted tank journal in about 2 weeks or so..


----------



## Ian Holdich (30 Apr 2013)

Nice looking discus Rob...good to see you back. Now give us a fts.


----------



## pariahrob (30 Apr 2013)

Hey Tom. Yep, been here a while now. I got six. Look like a mix of red and blur turqs and all nice looking fish.
Go for it! If you don't I will. I love apistos. My pair are doing well.

Cheers Ian! Ill get a few photos sorted soon.

Rob


----------



## pariahrob (24 May 2013)

Well that was a massive PITA but new floor in the fish room.


----------



## t.doyle (24 May 2013)

I can only imagine the nightmare....lol
I can also imagine your feeling of 'Thank the lord it's done'


----------



## pariahrob (27 May 2013)

Yeah, was a complete nightmare but all done and looks so much better. Easier to clean too.

Have you started your new planted tank yet Tom?


----------

